# Geordie shores



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

I seem to be the only saddo that watches this?bit like big brother lots of booze,sex and everything else


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Saddo #2

I think its funnay as mate - Especially when we get to perve on them haha


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I watch it too, more funny to laugh at them then with them
Really really really can't tolerate Only way is Essex though


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol

I LOVE it too........ I darent tell many though, its so bad it good.....

Well thats my reason and im sticking to it.

That Rikki needs and good kicking!


----------



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

And Charlotte needs to open her eyes!!! Haha so glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Chelley said:


> And Charlotte needs to open her eyes!!! Haha so glad I'm not the only one!


instead of her legs.

its watchable throw away TV. i cant say i've learned anything from it, but im not offended by their escapades.

TASH
ON


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Charolett farting and wetting the bed was brilliant:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't stand it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

between this ****e,desperate scousewives,that chelsea thing and the only way is essex, can tv get any worse ? its unbelievable the amount of dross on tv.if there was ever an argument for going back to only having 4 channels, then this is a good start :lol: but seriously,im not sure what i hate most,the people in the shows or the masses who keep the ratings up high enough for this ****e to keep being made.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Simple TV for a simple Public.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup I love being simple, makes things much easier :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's funny as ****. Some people have no shame. Pissing the bed on TV is bad but that's nothing compared to what some of them get up to. That Vikki is a total slag of the highest order. Some of them scrub up alright but must be riddled.


----------



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> I think it's funny as ****. Some people have no shame. Pissing the bed on TV is bad but that's nothing compared to what some of them get up to. That Vikki is a total slag of the highest order. Some of them scrub up alright but must be riddled.


Hahahaha ur right there she's unbelievable so gobby aswell..in the xxxx hut with rikki :0 :0


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

its full of skanks that think they are hot $hit ! , dont know why i watch it !


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Showing us Geordies as a bunch of steroid induced over ego'd bunch of pricks.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cleancar said:


> its full of skanks that think they are hot ! !


i like it



cleancar said:


> dont know why i watch it !


then when you followed up with that i had to lol :lol:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

It's my chance to learn what all the geordies say up here


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

bizzyfingers said:


> Showing us Geordies as a bunch of *steroid* induced over ego'd bunch of pricks.


Indeed that big lad clearly on the juice is a fine example of mood swings while on roids......


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Love it :thumb: 

The Power of the comb over! Lol

BTW Paul, posting today mate


----------



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't believe so much watch it did watch the jersey one a couple times but it did my head in!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

silverback said:


> between this ****e,desperate scousewives,that chelsea thing and the only way is essex, can tv get any worse ? its unbelievable the amount of dross on tv.if there was ever an argument for going back to only having 4 channels, then this is a good start :lol: but seriously,im not sure what i hate most,the people in the shows or the masses who keep the ratings up high enough for this ****e to keep being made.


But thats just your opinion. If you dont like it - don't look at it :lol:

Im sure some of the things you watch i think should be off the tv so there. ner ner na ner ner


----------



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

haha


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

i frigging love it! couple that with jersey shore and made in chelsea and im set! 99% is just perving but it makes me chuckle too, just what you need after a long day. Simple entertainment at its best!


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate all the other shows that are similar to this but I love Geordie Shore. I am from the North East and only watched it to see how bad it was going to be and got hooked on it lol


----------



## Chelley (Feb 9, 2012)

Yip remember tues at 10 pm. Got mine set at record series incase I miss it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Love it :thumb:
> 
> The Power of the comb over! Lol
> 
> BTW Paul, posting today mate


Thanks buddy, I owe you one :argie:


----------

